# The aire at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine - changes



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We arrived here on the 3rd July 2008. The aire was absolutely packed with no room on what is accepted as the aire. There was, however, room for 2 vans on the hard standing in front of the gendarmarie, so we parked in one of these places and had dinner.

It soon became clear that something was amiss, as groups of French motorhomers kept coming up to a crowd control barrier that had been placed at the edge of the hard standing with a notice on it. The other vans in this area began moving off, and we were the only van left in this area.

After making inquiries, the notice stated that any vehicle over 2 metres in height could no longer park in this area. The other camping caristes were not happy, but they all moved on.

We ended up staying on the municipal site on the road behinds the Aire, which is quite good with toilet facilities, and were charged 8 euro for the night without electricity.

Here is a photo of the area affected

Geoff


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

That notice has been there for weeks, it was certainly there in June when we were, and it will stay in force until after the celebrations that are due in the village at this time of year, and who can blame the residents for this after all its their village.

All will return too normal after August.

Bob


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Bob

I certainly did not know that it was not a recent happening.

The French were acting like it had just happened. It was as if someone had poked a wasps nest.  

They were even parking along the riverside on the unmade road to the left as you drive down to the riverside.

regards

Geoff


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> ...
> They were even parking along the riverside on the unmade road to the left as you drive down to the riverside.


I thought that track by the riverside (and the grass) WAS the aire. That's where the borne used to be. About ten of us parked there a couple of years ago - they had a fairground/fete on the tarmac when we arrived and we had to drive through it  but it was all packed up and gone by the next morning.

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

sorry, my mistake, to the right as you approach the river    

Geoff


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Stayed there many times. The Aire is the grass area on both sides of the track alongside the river from the extreme left hand corner of the photo leading up to the borne. The Aire is not that shown in the photograph (which is taken from the bar opposite the gendarmerie).

My understanding is that the hardstanding area in the photo is for cars only although at off peak times I have stayed there overnight in order to avoid getting bogged down on the grass.


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

They say every picture tells a story, here's a couple !!


There was a van (French) set up, complete with awning /table/chairs, the other side of the dumping area.

Don't wish to comment where we pitched overnight  

W & C


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Unable to exactly "pinpoint" this area, apart from knowing it is in the north of France....can anyone help me please?!! :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?cp=49.477277|0.780618&style=h&lvl=15&v=1

GypsyRose, here it is and a great spot, but i think if you are intending going there soon you will be unlucky, its full to bursting at the mo.

Bob


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its a great place for watching massive ships as the river is used for entry and exit into the port of Rouen.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

That photo wasn't taken yesterday!  

But you can see the municipal behind the aire which is OK.

The area where the overflow went to whilst we were there is shown on here as the Chemin du Mascaret.

regards

Geoff


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Really helpful...thanks!!  May stop off there ...we are not off until December and returning March ....Ana x


----------

